# New toy for the TPWD boys!



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

They should have went ahead and bought two at that price!

https://tpwd.texas.gov/newsmedia/releases/?req=20141223a


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I have no problem with this. A great tool, for a great agency!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

MarkU said:


> I have no problem with this. A great tool, for a great agency!


Sorry, didn't mean for my post to come off as me having a problem with it! I think it is cool as hell!


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

MarkU said:


> I have no problem with this. A great tool, for a great agency!


I agree, good for them.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

To bad it is not equipped with mini-guns.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

SURF Buster said:


> To bad it is not equipped with mini-guns.


 It'll probably get them once the press conference is over. Bad time right now to do that from a public-relations standpoint.


----------



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

lol plenty of tax money in texas


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

shuttle to get the illegals to the shelters without those pesky protesters blocking buses,lol


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Fancy whirly bird, but $5 mil?! Jeepers!

I wouldn't have thought it was quite so expensive.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Way overkill for an agency thats sole goal WAS to protect the wildlife of Texas.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

ROBOWADER said:


> Way overkill for an agency thats sole goal WAS to protect the wildlife of Texas.


Fair warnings to those waders who keep under-sized and over the daily limit flounder at SWP. :rotfl:


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*TP&WD*



ROBOWADER said:


> Way overkill for an agency thats sole goal WAS to protect the wildlife of Texas.


Really, I don't think that is their only job, never has been never will be!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

gater said:


> Really, I don't think that is their only job, never has been never will be!


Thats correct..There there when flood/hurricane/disasters in there spare time ..And The ones I know are work many hours and then on call.. Bunch of great guys...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That bird sure would make for a nice commercial. Anyone remember the old Don't Mess with Texas commercial where they flew a B17 down the highway? 
I am kind of surprised they bought it. If it starts with an "f", you are supposed to rent that stuff.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Game Wardens are a bunch of great people, I agree. They work their butts off!

IMHO

We have other State Agencies that deal with what the GW are being equipped for. Why in the world does the GW need a helicopter or a K9 unit?? By a few trucks/boats and hire a few new wardens with that money.... There is a big sticker on the trucks that same "GAME WARDEN". 

We have other state vehicles with big stickers that say "Traffic Enforcement", "K-9 Unit, stay 5 ft back", "Emergency Response Vehicle", Drug Enforcement", the list goes on and on. 

So when someone calls into Operation Game Thief, are they going to employ a helicopter to go bust some family keeping 10 inch trout or the dude that poached a doe????? Common sense goes into play here.....

Its not the GW job to go rescue people from a flood or a fire. We already have other agencies that deal with that. This is just a duplication of duties and a waste of money. Government at its finest. 

Again, just my opinion.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I suppose those are deployable floats on the skids.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats to TPWD..


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

ROBOWADER said:


> Game Wardens are a bunch of great people, I agree. They work their butts off!
> 
> IMHO
> 
> ...


X2

I was at Clear Creek channel one weekend, where family boats and restaurants were the main activities, when a Home Land Security with a boat a tad bigger than this one armed with an M240 machine gun on the bow and four black clad ninjas on board going up and down the creek, which was a no wake zone. Their huge engines and their speed turned up big waves. I could not help thinking "there goes my tax dollars defending us against Taliban in Clear Creek".


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

mas360 said:


> X2
> 
> I was at Clear Creek channel one weekend, where family boats and restaurants were the main activities, when a Home Land Security with a boat a tad bigger than this one armed with an M240 machine gun on the bow and four black clad ninjas on board going up and down the creek, which was a no wake zone. Their huge engines and their speed turned up big waves. I could not help thinking "there goes my tax dollars defending us against Taliban in Clear Creek".


maybe there after the clear creek gator,lol


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am not upset that TP&WD got a chopper. 
If we knew some of the ways our tax dollars get spent, we would probably really raise an uproar.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Could have got a cobra for 18 million.


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

ROBOWADER said:


> Game Wardens are a bunch of great people, I agree. They work their butts off!
> 
> IMHO
> 
> ...


I agree GW do a fantastic job and I highly respect the job they do, but with other agencies handling search and rescue, why duplicate efforts.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I say they sell it and use the money to get more "boots on the ground" at the jetties and boat ramps. We've all seen the number of violations that happen daily on the Jetties.


----------



## trackersocha (Sep 7, 2011)

Waste of money. I said so on their Facebook page, was promptly banned.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Boys, this is a tiny slice of what is wrong with the ever growing bureaucracy that each of us works to support. A budget can't be justified by an agency unless it spends every dollar allotted to it...be it TP&W, DHS, HISD, EPA, et al. A helicopter here, bonuses for IRS officials there...not to mention foreign aid to countries that we BORROW F'ING MONEY FROM...and pretty soon we are under water and will drown economically. Heck, NMFS had a budget of OVER $900,000,000.00 last year which benefitted society in a way that no one seems to be able to define.

This type of waste is in every part of government and nobody who we send to govern us does a single thing about it.

Can anybody really tell me why TP&W needs it's own 'copter...and why the pilot would NEED a hi-cap handgun in a ninja shoulder rig with three extra mags to accomplish any of the stated missions set out in the article? From past experience I ASSURE you, it takes both hands and both feet to fly a helicopter. 

In all probability, this whole acquisition was dreamed up by some pal of a Parks and Wildlife board member who had a financial stake in the sale of the 'copter AND whose brother in law gets to be "Air Sharks" chief pilot. At any rate, my curiosity is aroused to the extent that I will send a FOIA request out Monday. 

Anybody else care to take a guess on how we Texas taxpayers got tagged with this multimillion dollar boondoggle?

I'll post a copy of the FOIA next week. 

This should be interesting. 

PECOS


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

TPWD does a ton of search and rescue for outdoors men.

This is not for checking bag limits but to save peoples lives.

If your trapped in a flash flood in the hill country and these chopper saves peoples lives.... I am all for it.

TPWD is a cash strapped state agency- made up of fisheries (coastal & inland), law enforcement , wildlife, state parkes and so on.... 

Very few if any people working for TPWD are getting rich working for them, but those that do work for them have a passion for the job and how it impacts the general public.

If this "new toy" or TOOL helps TPWD protect Texans, how can you be against it.

I have volunteered my time with the fishery side and seen 1st hand how they make due with what they have. 

This helicopter had to be something that was planned for, and budgeted for a few years... And we all know govt. red tape.... You know there were numerous hurdles for the people that need this.

For those of you that are against this, I encourage you to go spend some time at one of their facilities, and talk to good people that work for this state agency. See how they are able to get the job done with what they have. You might see a different side


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Pecos said:


> Can anybody really tell me why TP&W needs it's own 'copter...and why the pilot would NEED a hi-cap handgun in a ninja shoulder rig with three extra mags to accomplish any of the stated missions set out in the article? From past experience I ASSURE you, it takes both hands and both feet to fly a helicopter.
> 
> PECOS


Just in case they got shot down by ISSI and have to fight their ways home. :rotfl:

My younger brother flew CH-53E for the USMC in Iraq; he carried a 9mm handgun and an M-4 but he said that you could easily spot those Cobra pilots. They were armed to the teeth just like Rambo.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Muddskipper said:


> TPWD does a ton of search and rescue for outdoors men.
> 
> This is not for checking bag limits but to save peoples lives.
> 
> ...


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have no idea where to start with what you wrote..... But you are entitled to your opinion


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Muddskipper said:


> I have no idea where to start with what you wrote.....


 That does not surprise me.:rotfl:

PECOS


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

After watching the video,why does he have a state police above the game warden patch?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

songogetme said:


> After watching the video,why does he have a state police above the game warden patch?


State, not a federal GW.


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

State game warden or State Police.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Muddskipper said:


> TPWD does a ton of search and rescue for outdoors men.
> 
> This is not for checking bag limits but to save peoples lives.
> 
> ...


Don't we have a Coast Guard for such rescues? Sorry but I agree with Pecos. It's redundancy in government and a waste.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

songogetme said:


> State game warden or State Police.


Synonymous.


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks I see the problem.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Its Catchy said:


> Don't we have a Coast Guard for such rescues? Sorry but I agree with Pecos. It's redundancy in government and a waste.


Sure .... If your on the coast....

But use the flash flood scenario in San Antinio or Austin ....outside of the city limits where the big cities would not have intrest...


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Muddskipper said:


> Sure .... If your on the coast....
> 
> But use the flash flood scenario in San Antinio or Austin ....outside of the city limits where the big cities would not have intrest...


Just a thought but don't you think they could get a contract with a private firm for what they paid plus upkeep plus personnel it takes to keep this up and still save money. Yes you can get helicopters in an emergency when the contract is written correctly. been there done that.

Total waste of money. This ranks right up there with the boats Perry bought. A waste of taxpayers money.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Muddskipper said:


> Sure .... If your on the coast....
> 
> But use the flash flood scenario in San Antinio or Austin ....outside of the city limits where the big cities would not have intrest...


 I guess the fleet of DPS choppers weren't good enough, or they just didn't want to have to ask them for help...


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Muddskipper said:


> Sure .... If your on the coast....
> 
> But use the flash flood scenario in San Antinio or Austin ....outside of the city limits where the big cities would not have intrest...


Mudskipper,

The Coast Guard has bases up and down the coast a short helicopter ride from San Antonio or Austin. Then there is the Air Guard.

For as you put it "a cash strapped agency" this makes absolutely no sense at all. Now this cash strapped agency has a helicopter to maintain and store while not in use and the salaries of several captains and crews to support.

As I said before I would much rather the money went to getting more boots on the ground or another skiff patrolling and enforcing existing laws.

This is just redundancy in government and the worst kind of bureaucratic waste.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

So let's be clear.... You expect the Feds to take up the slack? .... It's no secret we are not the favorite state up in DC...this is the state taking care of its citizens.

I understand what your saying, about funds for TPWD.... But there are small towns , like Shenandoah, north of The Woodlands, that have a helicopter and the state gets "one" and everyone gets upset....

I read everything from State commissioners that will be taking rides to conspercery laced rants .... And for someone like myself, I can't stand by and let guys blast an agency that, for the most part is run fairly well.

There are two sides and different views for everyone.... And lots of keyboard commandos who have great ideas on how things need to be run .... But I again encourage you to take the time and get involved with TPWD. Volunteer with them via their many opportunities. See what their up to, and how they work... Chances are your views will change


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Muddskipper said:


> So let's be clear.... You expect the Feds to take up the slack? .... It's no secret we are not the favorite state up in DC...this is the state taking care of its citizens.
> 
> I understand what your saying, about funds for TPWD.... But there are small towns , like Shenandoah, north of The Woodlands, that have a helicopter and the state gets "one" and everyone gets upset....
> 
> ...


 The state has bunches of them already. One phone call and they can probably have a DPS bird on the way. The problem is that every agency has to have their own pile of toys, and nobody wants to share. It's just a giant playschool writ large, and we're the ones footing the bill for this endless game of one-upmanship and redundancy among agencies.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

The helicopter and planes are assigned to LE and flown by Game Warden/pilots. But the helicopter is used mainly by wildlife division and to fly VIPs around as is the plane. There are MANY things that could have been purchased for LE that would have been much more effective for our Game Wardens. By the way, the reason TPWD got a new one is because they crashed the last one several years ago while doing something that had NOTHING to do with LE.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Muddskipper said:


> So let's be clear.... You expect the Feds to take up the slack? .... It's no secret we are not the favorite state up in DC...this is the state taking care of its citizens.
> 
> I understand what your saying, about funds for TPWD.... But there are small towns , like Shenandoah, north of The Woodlands, that have a helicopter and the state gets "one" and everyone gets upset....
> 
> ...


Mudskipper. So your logic is "Shanandoah" is wasting public funds on a helicopter so why can't TPWD? I can assure you that my getting involved and volunteering (both very worthwhile causes) would not change my view on this particular issue.

I would much prefer the the money wasted on the helicopter was spent funding many of the volunteer programs you are talking about.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

LE has 2 65' offshore patrol boats that are 34 and 32 years old. They are used exclusively for LE purposes and are in awful need of replacement. TPWD could have used the funds it paid for the 1 helicopter to replace both 65 footers. 
These boats are used for many purposes that smaller boats won't work for. And the one stationed at South Padre is in service nearly 24 hours a day right now chasing illegal Mexican pangas, while the one in Galveston is now having to patrol as far as the Flower Gardens in search of illegal commercial fishing.


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

If I had to guess, I would say grant money probably paid for the 'copter.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

ToddyTrout said:


> The helicopter and planes are assigned to LE and flown by Game Warden/pilots. But the helicopter is used mainly by wildlife division and to fly VIPs around as is the plane. There are MANY things that could have been purchased for LE that would have been much more effective for our Game Wardens. By the way, the reason TPWD got a new one is because they crashed the last one several years ago *while doing something that had NOTHING to do with LE*.


What were they doing?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

mrs puddle shuttle said:


> If I had to guess, I would say grant money probably paid for the 'copter.


That's always the first thing defenders of these purchases bring up. Grant money may have paid for it, but it doesn't pay for running time, staff salaries, maintenance, etc.: that comes out of the budget. That grant money could have bought flashlights, NV equipment, or even gasoline and paperclips if it came down to it. They complain every legislative session (rightly so) about being underfunded, then when they get a big pile of "found money" they blow it on an extraordinarily expensive aircraft, knowing full well there's no way possible for it to ever even dream of providing a good "bang for the buck".. That could have funded salaries for several new officers for a decade or more, bought a whole stack of new trucks, etc. etc. etc.: they've just got to jump on the "look at my new toy" bandwagon that every other LE agency around has fallen onto over the last few decades.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

mrs puddle shuttle said:


> If I had to guess, I would say grant money probably paid for the 'copter.


Even if the Helicopter was paid for with a grant are they going to pay for fuel, maintenance, storage and the staff required for this whirlybird?

Once again a needless waste of our funds.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Muddskipper said:


> So let's be clear.... You expect the Feds to take up the slack? .... It's no secret we are not the favorite state up in DC...this is the state taking care of its citizens.
> 
> I understand what your saying, about funds for TPWD.... But there are small towns , like Shenandoah, north of The Woodlands, that have a helicopter and the state gets "one" and everyone gets upset....
> 
> ...


Dang dude, you still beating this dead horse? At some point we are all going to question your grip on reality!

PECOS


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Its Catchy said:


> Even if the Helicopter was paid for with a grant are they going to pay for fuel, maintenance, storage and the staff required for this whirlybird?
> 
> Once again a needless waste of our funds.


Probably not, but the incidental costs associated with running it would probably be equitable to the cost of leasing or whatever form of inter-local agreement the State has for this service.
I am all about conserving my tax dollars...but with that said, sometimes you have to look a little deeper at the expense. What you see on the surface isn't always what you think it is.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

mrs puddle shuttle said:


> Probably not, but the incidental costs associated with running it would probably be equitable to the cost of leasing or whatever form of inter-local agreement the State has for this service.
> I am all about conserving my tax dollars...but with that said, sometimes you have to look a little deeper at the expense. What you see on the surface isn't always what you think it is.


In this case it is exactly what I think it is. A waste. We have the Coast Guard, Air National guard and numerous municipalities with helicopters. TPWD does not need a helicopter to do their job. They need more boats and people but not a helicopter.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

mrs puddle shuttle said:


> Probably not, but the incidental costs associated with running it would probably be equitable to the cost of leasing or whatever form of inter-local agreement the State has for this service.
> I am all about conserving my tax dollars...but with that said, sometimes you have to look a little deeper at the expense. What you see on the surface isn't always what you think it is.


So what? It's still an expense that wasn't there before: there was one helicopter shared between two agencies. Now there's two, one in each agency. Are you trying to tell us that the first arrangement isn't cheaper?


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Pecos said:


> Boys, this is a tiny slice of what is wrong with the ever growing bureaucracy that each of us works to support. A budget can't be justified by an agency unless it spends every dollar allotted to it...be it TP&W, DHS, HISD, EPA, et al. A helicopter here, bonuses for IRS officials there...not to mention foreign aid to countries that we BORROW F'ING MONEY FROM...and pretty soon we are under water and will drown economically. Heck, NMFS had a budget of OVER $900,000,000.00 last year which benefitted society in a way that no one seems to be able to define.
> 
> This type of waste is in every part of government and nobody who we send to govern us does a single thing about it.
> 
> ...


So, how did your open records request go?


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

ROBOWADER said:


> Game Wardens are a bunch of great people, I agree. They work their butts off!
> 
> IMHO
> 
> ...


Lets not confuse "routine patrol" with emergencies and crisis situations. I'm all for duplicating efforts and having everyone and everything responding in an emergency or crisis, I don't care what patch you have on your shirt.

If I'm trapped in a fire or flood and there's a game warden who can get to me a lot quicker than the fire department or the coast gaurd, then I expect him to respond and not wait for the appropriate agency. His training may limit his ability to help, but its better than him sitting on the sidelines.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Pecos makes a good point. There are other agency's for SAR, disasters etc. Texas funds are applied to national guard, dhs or other. I would be willing to jump n board funding GW with these resources if the others are defunded. No need for redundancy plus this is not the role for GW's.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

So everyone that has their skirts all hiked up because they feel their tax dollars were wasted, please do not call 911 if you boat starts listing on Lake Houston, or a flash flood or wildburn catches you or a family member off guard during a hunting/hiking/camping trip. Just call the non-emergency number for the local PD or SO and see if they can send a 2012 Dodge Charger to rescue you. I bet if you were trapped with your kids on the roof of your house during Ike, you wouldn't refuse a TPWD chopper.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

el dorado said:


> So everyone that has their skirts all hiked up because they feel their tax dollars were wasted, please do not call 911 if you boat starts listing on Lake Houston, or a flash flood or wildburn catches you or a family member off guard during a hunting/hiking/camping trip. Just call the non-emergency number for the local PD or SO and see if they can send a 2012 Dodge Charger to rescue you. I bet if you were trapped with your kids on the roof of your house during Ike, you wouldn't refuse a TPWD chopper.


Weak. How many times do we need to pay for services before you feel safe?


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

boom! said:


> Weak. How many times do we need to pay for services before you feel safe?


Weak? What was your reaction the the state spending 462 million to outsource testing in our "public schools' to a private company. Oh that's right, you didn't even know about it. You notice a difference in your paycheck since they bought the helicopter? nope. You wrote your state senator about this issue and demanded he meet with a TPWD official about the surplus spending. No. You got on 2cool and *****ed about something? Absolutely. Weak


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

el dorado said:


> So everyone that has their skirts all hiked up because they feel their tax dollars were wasted, please do not call 911 if you boat starts listing on Lake Houston, or a flash flood or wildburn catches you or a family member off guard during a hunting/hiking/camping trip. Just call the non-emergency number for the local PD or SO and see if they can send a 2012 Dodge Charger to rescue you. I bet if you were trapped with your kids on the roof of your house during Ike, you wouldn't refuse a TPWD chopper.


Last time I checked TPWL did not answer the phone on a 911 call. Coastguard, Local PD, DHS or national guard. In most cases on the water for a leaky boat, wildfire or a flash flood a civilian will be your 1st contact trying to help. I think most here would love to give all of those resources to TPWL but the fact of the matter is we are broke. The only way we can even get roads now is to put toll roads in. Come on.. How often is anyone put into those situations? Lets have a little perspective. Its like we have no filter when it come to fiscal responsibility.

Whenever a man is made to act without his own free, personal, individual, voluntary consent -his right has been violated. - Ayn Rand


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

el dorado said:


> Weak? What was your reaction the the state spending 462 million to outsource testing in our "public schools' to a private company. Oh that's right, you didn't even know about it. You notice a difference in your paycheck since they bought the helicopter? nope. You wrote your state senator about this issue and demanded he meet with a TPWD official about the surplus spending. No. You got on 2cool and *****ed about something? Absolutely. Weak


That pretty much hit the nail on the head...

Green to you sir....:cheers:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

el dorado said:


> Weak? What was your reaction the the state spending 462 million to outsource testing in our "public schools' to a private company. Oh that's right, you didn't even know about it. You notice a difference in your paycheck since they bought the helicopter? nope. You wrote your state senator about this issue and demanded he meet with a TPWD official about the surplus spending. No. You got on 2cool and *****ed about something? Absolutely. Weak


Lmao, I'm on my phone now demanding helicopters for the crossing guards. Have a great day badarse!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

el dorado said:


> Weak? What was your reaction the the state spending 462 million to outsource testing in our "public schools' to a private company. Oh that's right, you didn't even know about it. You notice a difference in your paycheck since they bought the helicopter? nope. You wrote your state senator about this issue and demanded he meet with a TPWD official about the surplus spending. No. You got on 2cool and *****ed about something? Absolutely. Weak


So are you going to answer his question, or just try to divert the argument?


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

BATWING said:


> Last time I checked TPWL did not answer the phone on a 911 call. Coastguard, Local PD, DHS or national guard. In most cases on the water for a leaky boat, wildfire or a flash flood a civilian will be your 1st contact trying to help. I think most here would love to give all of those resources to TPWL but* the fact of the matter is we are broke*. The only way we can even get roads now is to put toll roads in. Come on.. How often is anyone put into those situations? Lets have a little perspective. Its like we have no filter when it come to fiscal responsibility.
> 
> Whenever a man is made to act without his own free, personal, individual, voluntary consent -his right has been violated. - Ayn Rand


The Federal Government may be broke, but I'm pretty sure the State of Texas is not.

They put toll roads in because they can, not because they have to.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

wfishtx said:


> The Federal Government may be broke, but I'm pretty sure the State of Texas is not.
> 
> They put toll roads in because they can, not because they have to.


Okay, so a temporarily well funded state budget is ample justification for blowing it all on toys. Got it.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Government waste is government waste. Because they wasted 462 million to outsource testing in our public schools does not make TPWD wasting millions on a helicopter any better.

And Yes, I email my Congressmen and Senators to let them know how I feel about spending public funds.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

5 million is not really that much, compared to other government spending. We probably spend that much a day for the boots on the ground at the border.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

cloudfishing said:


> 5 million is not really that much, compared to other government spending. We probably spend that much a day for the boots on the ground at the border.


 That's pretty much the thinking that got us in the fiscal trainwreck we are in now.


----------

